# Phim Cấp 3 Mới Của Hot Girl Takizawa Laura Tiếp Tục Ra Mắt



## Xinh (28 Tháng tám 2012)

Hot girl đóng phim cấp 3 Takizawa Laura lại tiếp tục gây chấn động dư  luận khi tiếp tục cho ra 1 bộ phim cấp 3 bom tấn mới với tiêu đề Chinh  Phục Mục Tiêu. Takizawa Laura hóa thân vào một nữ sinh đa tình luôn lấy  thú vui lăng nhăng để trả thù cuộc sống gò bó mà bố mẹ cô đã tạo ra cho  cô.


 Bố mẹ của Takizawa Laura là người khó tính luôn bắt cô phải cân nhắc  những mối quan hệ của mình và thường phải ở nhà. Cuộc sống cứ thế qua đi  tới khi Takizawa Laura tình cờ chạm mặt một người bạn học cùng lớp. bị  quyến rũ bởi sự đẹp trai của cậu bạn Takizawa Laura luôn nhớ tới cậu bạn  đó vào mỗi buổi tối





 Về phía cậu bạn trai kia cũng bị vẻ đẹp của Takizawa Laura hớp hồn,  họ nhắn tin nhiều hơn rồi hẹn hò với nhau những phút ít ỏi phía sau  trường họ đã thuộc về nhau và yêu nhau say đắm. Nhưng bố mẹ Takizawa  Laura đã biết được chuyện này, họ rất giận và cùng gặp cậu bạn trai của  Takizawa Laura yêu cầu không được tiếp tục quan hệ và liên lạc với  Takizawa Laura nữa





 Dù rất yêu Takizawa Laura nhưng cậu bạn trai cũng rất sợ bố mẹ của  Takizawa Laura nên cậu đã đến bên một người con gái khác để lảng tránh  Takizawa Laura. Mang một nỗi hận tan vỡ mối tình đầu, uất ức vì sự gò bó  của bố mẹ Takizawa Laura lao vào những cuộc chơi, thường xuyên bỏ nhà  đi và cô quan hệ với bất cứ người đàn ông nào mà cô gặp


----------

